# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات با ماژول hmr , hmt

## mehdi.sal

سلام از دوستان کسی هست که کار کرده باشه 
از لحاظ سخت افزاری وصل کردم 
برد مورد استفاده uno است 
کمک کنید  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اینجا رو ببین، البته با آردوئینو کار نکرده بلکه MCU مورد استفاده اش ATMega16 بوده. اگر با آردوئینو می خوای کار کنی ماژول های ASK راحت تره.

----------


## Vahid2016

> اینجا رو ببین، البته با آردوئینو کار نکرده بلکه MCU مورد استفاده اش ATMega16 بوده. اگر با آردوئینو می خوای کار کنی ماژول های ASK راحت تره.


سلام ، استاد لینک یادتون رفته!

----------

